# Where are the flounder



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

I've gone to the P'cola Pass, Santa Rosa Sound and P'cola Bay with little to no luck. Has any one had any luck to speak of? The only clear water if you want to call it that was out near the Pass. We've gigged a few, but nothing to write home about. Took my neighbors son the other night and he gigged his first one ever which was 22". It was a very fine fish. Took his father the following night and he gigged his first one. 16" and the war was on between the two of them. Now it's going to be interesting when the two get back in the boat together and we run across that first doormat. They will probably turn the boat over trying to get to him first. Let me know if any of you all are having any luck and if there's some cleaner water some where. These were found in P'cola Bay Thanks, Mike


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

All this Fresh water still coming down from up North has them confused. we went out diving wed. didn't see that many.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

I wish I had the answer.


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

on da bottom!...lol


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Their gone the THE OIL GOT THEM.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Remember that post about the concrete flounder? Got to get one of those!


----------



## jgc (Aug 19, 2013)

Saw this post on another board - http://forums.bateau2.com/viewtopic.php?p=117485#wrap when I was looking for info on a 5hp fan build. It discusses the breeding habits of rock flounder.



> "Flounder" was one of the best giggers around so many nights others would follow him to see where he fished. One night we went over to the beach for a little beach party. Along with the usual libations, etc, we took a nice size "Doormat" flounder, a 5gal bucket, 5gal can of fresh water a bag of sackrete. and some steel mesh fencing.
> We used the flounder to make molds in the damp sand, poured in the concrete, added some steel mesh, and then got down to partying while the concrete set up.
> After that, if anyone was following him at a favorite spot Billy would slip one of the grey concrete flounders into the water and be on his way. The "Potlickers" left him alone after a while.


----------



## castnet (Sep 5, 2012)

*my luck*

Here's my luck. We went out and got to the boat ramp [Sherman Cove] about 330am. We went over to Sand Island and fished out to the Pass Entrance without seeing the first flounder. We then crossed and started fishing from Light House back toward the Ramp. We didn't see a fish at all until we got to the entrance to the ramp. Right at the entrance, I gigged one and missed another within 10 feet of each other. I then went down toward the fuel pier where I got another and spooked one hugh flounder and he got out of range before I could get the gig up. That sucker was at least the size of the top of my cooler. My point being if I would have only started right there at the ramp, I could have limited out pretty quick. To think that I rode right over the first two going to the island just makes it worse. By the time I found the fish, daylight came. Just my luck.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Was at navarre last night....zero there!


----------



## Somefish (Oct 1, 2012)

We hit NAS east bank sand bar and headed south towards the pass last night and all we could do was count rays. We were having a competition to see who could gig the first pinfish, as we weren't seeing any flatties. We hit sanders beach sat night and west of Chico entrance and found one flattie, one sheepshead (missed) and one 22" speck. As this is our first season we're just enjoying the ability to go out and fish and see the underwater night world. It's a blast it there.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Somefish said:


> We hit NAS east bank sand bar and headed south towards the pass last night and all we could do was count rays. We were having a competition to see who could gig the first pinfish, as we weren't seeing any flatties. We hit sanders beach sat night and west of Chico entrance and found one flattie, one sheepshead (missed) and one 22" speck. As this is our first season we're just enjoying the ability to go out and fish and see the underwater night world. It's a blast it there.


You just don't kniw how close you were to where I killed my fish the past couple of nights. I hope you didn't gig the speck because that is a no no.


----------



## Somefish (Oct 1, 2012)

That's good to hear about being close. Obviously not close enough as far as how the speck was harvested..... Let's just say your statement has been received by knowledgable ears and will always be heeded. Friday night the 20" was taken on a menhaden on a penn. Google earth is our only source for spots to go to other than an occasional customer that tips me off. We just pick spots on the map that look fishy and go for it.


----------



## Faithnfishin (Dec 5, 2010)

LOL "as far as how the speck was harvested..... "
I thought it got awful quiet, I too prefer learning the easy way....
The FWC web site does have all the basic rules but for a lot of things I would have to have a copy with me.


----------



## Somefish (Oct 1, 2012)

Yeah funny thing is that night started out with a $116 fine for inop trailer lights, courtesy of the FHP (and me of course). I usually rely on an app on my iPhone to give all the state regs and it wasn't working so I could not check. Also it was hard to ID in the water before "fishing" for him. Yes it got quiet..... Still trying to find a great flounder spot over next to bayou Chico so hopefully I'm not even looking at anything other than flounder


----------

